# Hunter....A foster tail!



## Taylorsmum (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh what a lovely gang, Hunter looks like he fits in perfectly. What a wonderful job you do fostering. hope you all have fun


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome Hunter! 
He sure is a good looking boy, my kind of boy actually.
Good thing you're all the way up in WI or I'd be hanging out at your house.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Such a handsome boy! Cute photo of all of them. What a great looking group!

Bless you for fostering.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Wonderful looking dogs and it seems as though Hunter fits in perfectly. That's great that it worked out so well and so quickly.


----------



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

What a cutie! Looks like he's very happy!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Welcome Hunter!
> He sure is a good looking boy, my kind of boy actually.
> Good thing you're all the way up in WI or I'd be hanging out at your house.


You'd be welcome too....he's a sweetie. He is tall too. Energy to burn....should be an interesting few weeks.

Hunter is 3 and appears to be a healthy boy. He's a little rude but not over the top. He assessed really well......Someone is going to get a gem with this boy I think.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

Hunter is a doll and very lucky to have you as a Foster Mom!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe thanks Karen..... I am exhausted we have been outside a lot. DH is now home so excitement level is up. So far so good though! I'm hoping he let's us sleep tonight...lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Mayve said:


> You'd be welcome too....he's a sweetie. He is tall too. Energy to burn....should be an interesting few weeks.
> 
> Hunter is 3 and appears to be a healthy boy. He's a little rude but not over the top. He assessed really well......Someone is going to get a gem with this boy I think.



Thanks!

Hunter sounds a lot like my Remy as far as being tall, full of energy and a real sweetheart. They'd probably be a good match for each other. 

You're right, someone will be _*very lucky*_ to have Hunter, he's a good looking boy. 

DH has me on a very strict limit of 2 or I'd be there in a heartbeat.

I don't think I've ever seen a longer tongue........ the picture of all three of them is really great. Love the expression on Rozzy's face in the first one, it's priceless.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

Hope you were all able to sleep well. Please keep us posted on the ball of energy!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We did sleep well. Hunter slept with me and the other two with DH in the spare room. I actually went to bed early and when DH came into go to bed all three dogs were in bed with me, leaving him no room....I consider all three sharing my bed a good sign....lol


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Hunter sounds a lot like my Remy as far as being tall, full of energy and a real sweetheart. They'd probably be a good match for each other.
> 
> ...


I am on a strict limit of two as well (self imposed). I actually told my DH not to fall in love with Hunter because he wasn't staying. We like to camp and bought a new camper, most parks only allow two dogs, I wouldn't be able to choose and I wouldn't want to leave anyone out...not to mention I only have two hands to pet with....I suppose I could use my feet but it's just not the same. Then there is the food bill....lol! 
GRRoW also has a long wait list, young, healthy dogs don't come in very often, he will find a great home amongst one of those....I also think he will be happier in a single dog home, without a cat....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well, I've learned a few things about Hunter.....first and foremost, even though my yard is fenced, he isn't going out without a leash....I got up at 4am, normal waking time for me, and he wanted to go out, so I put on all my best "frozen tundra" gear and headed out with him....He peed and then sniffed a bit, walked up to me and I turned to head in the house....he didn't follow so I turned back and said, come on Hunter lets go in, to which he play bowed and took off....I let him zoom some and he came up to me again, I turned to head in calling him....no Hunter.....he took off again. Ok, um it's -9 degrees F.....So I head in and grab a treat, a nice freeze dried Duck neck....he approaches, sniffs, takes a nibble and I try to coax him in....nope, not happening. 45 minutes later, he finally lets me grab his collar.....ugh....
So a bit later I let him out with Sage, and they play for about an hour, no kidding...very fun to watch, I watched from the deck for a while and then through the sliding glass door....Sage has enough and wants to come in, Hunter isn't even close to being done....ok toss the ball, I'm freezing....you are on your own buster....finally 20 minutes later, full of frozen dog slobber from his jousting with Sage, snow caked to his paws etc...he relents and comes in. Um way way to cold for this shenanigans, and I don't trust him yet even in a fenced in back yard, I think he'd jump it given half a notion. 

So leash it is mister....sigh


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My initial post:

I think I'm in LOVE!! :smooch: 

Then I read a bit further and saw he'd do better without a cat, so I was going to post:

Aw, I just love him, but with a cat in the house, I don't think I can come steal him from you 

THEN, I read about your adventures in the early morning hours and with frozen slobber and all I have to say is:

Thank you SO much for the much needed laughter! He's clearly a doll and is going to steal someone's heart very quickly - a good thing, because he's going to give them a run for their money! LOL! What a silly boy - his antics should provide lots of laughter until he's adopted : :lol:


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

hubbub said:


> My initial post:
> 
> I think I'm in LOVE!! :smooch:
> 
> ...


He noticed Grace, our resident kitty and went berserk.....I mean full on I've lost my mind, barking at 9 million decibels, messing up the area rugs jumping around berserker.....He didn't try to eat her or chase her but he threw a fit in a 6 foot area....woke the whole house. It actually was kind of funny had it not been so stinking early...Mind you this was right before I took him out at 4am....hadn't even had my first cup of coffee yet.

I am sure he will provide us with ample laughter with his antics. He is currently snuggled up to me on the couch, so he is sweet too.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Too funny! It was a stranger in the house  Do you know anything about his background?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

He sounds wonderful! It sounded like he did great with the cat, maybe he would be fine in a home after he has settled in. But I have to wonder, is the transition making him wild, or is this his subdued mode? LOL!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

In fairness to him I think the transition has something to do with some of his antics. 

Hunters surrendering owner got him when he was 8 months. At the time he lived down south and had more time to spend with him and had a pool....he lives in a small condo up here now and traveled quite a bit so didn't have enough time for him. Hunter needs some confidence although he'd like to be top dog he has no idea how to exude that calm control over other dogs, he has lived with a small dog but not other big dogs. I believe his is your typical high energy golden who needs exercise and mental stimulation. We had a couple of hours this afternoon of all three dogs snuggling on the couch with us napping. I also think he's really trying to figure put where he fits within our pack and for the most part he knows Sage is top dog but isn't sure yet where he ranks with rozzy. 
We did some obedience training and he know sit, stay, down, off, come, leave it. When out on leash he is amazing but off leash outside he's naughty....I did give him a few more.play sessions outside off leash with sage and he did better about coming in. I just kept it calm.

As far as the kitty, I believe the SO said he has never been around one before. He does appear to have a good prey drive and I bet he could go all day. 

Things are starting to jive and as he learns our routine I know he will settle more. I am hoping to get him into his forever home as soon as possible so he can get about the business of bonding with another person and have a happy stable life. I do feel he is bonding to me more so than my DH...he follows me everywhere and sits by me. 

He met our grandson and is wonderful with him...but I'd like to see him with older kids as I think his energy and exercise requirements mixed with a toddler may be a bit overwhelming. Right now he's a big toddler too.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> In fairness to him I think the transition has something to do with some of his antics.
> 
> Hunters surrendering owner got him when he was 8 months. At the time he lived down south and had more time to spend with him and had a pool....he lives in a small condo up here now and traveled quite a bit so didn't have enough time for him. Hunter needs some confidence although he'd like to be top dog he has no idea how to exude that calm control over other dogs, he has lived with a small dog but not other big dogs. I believe his is your typical high energy golden who needs exercise and mental stimulation. We had a couple of hours this afternoon of all three dogs snuggling on the couch with us napping. I also think he's really trying to figure put where he fits within our pack and for the most part he knows Sage is top dog but isn't sure yet where he ranks with rozzy.
> We did some obedience training and he know sit, stay, down, off, come, leave it. When out on leash he is amazing but off leash outside he's naughty....I did give him a few more.play sessions outside off leash with sage and he did better about coming in. I just kept it calm.
> ...


Mayve: Can't get enough of your Stories!! Hunter sounds wonderful-a typical, crazy, Golden. I can sympathize with you saying you will have to keep him on a leash. It is TOO COLD, but we have to do everything for their protection. We sleep in until 6:30 on the weekends, as we get up at 5 a.m. during the week. Our fence is 4 ft. high and Tucker and Tonka have never tried to jump it, although I think if he really tried, Tucker good-sometimes he jumps at it, if the dogs next door are out. We're always outside with our dogs, too. 

What does Rozzy think?


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Awww, I was just teasing  He does sound like a typical golden with a zest for life, fun and being part of a family. I'm sure when he's in a regular routine, he'll settle a bit. Whoever adopts him will be very lucky! 

He reminds me of a friends dog that I used to keep whenever they were out of town. With them, she was only outside for potty breaks and never off leash. Well, unleashed in my large backyard was the most exciting thing she could imagine and she was impossible to catch. The first time I let her out was for a quick potty break before I left for work - an hour later I had finally caught her and was able to get out the door. LOL!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I love Rozzie's expression in the first photo too. Plus he is a super cute sugar baby!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If I didn't know better I would have thought you were talking about my Remy. He was so much like Hunter when I first got him at the age of two. 

He settled in very quickly and really easy, he's been the easiest dog I've ever had, but.....
he does require a lot of exercise or he's a real handful. He turns 6 in March and he has settled down quite a bit too.

I feel for you being out there with your cold temps at 4 a.m. and no coffee on top of it. 
You're a better woman than I.....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well today went pretty well. He definitely has the "stinker" gene...lol! But he is less nervous and while he and Rozz are not buds, Rozz would like to be, Hunter still isn't sure if he is above or below rank with Ozz....I took those two out together for a while and Rozzy really wanted to play...he was so cute play bowing etc...Hunter would start to play and then he would get weird and start muzzle.punching Rozz in the neck. So we stopped and tried again later. Currently they are napping in the living room. I am headed to bed soon....night all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well today went pretty well. He definitely has the "stinker" gene...lol! But he is less nervous and while he and Rozz are not buds, Rozz would like to be, Hunter still isn't sure if he is above or below rank with Ozz....I took those two out together for a while and Rozzy really wanted to play...he was so cute play bowing etc...Hunter would start to play and then he would get weird and start muzzle.punching Rozz in the neck. So we stopped and tried again later. Currently they are napping in the living room. I am headed to bed soon....night all


I remember that Smooch used to charge Snobear - she was 16 months old when we adopted her and Snobear was 5 mos. old. Her name at Golden Retriever Rescue was Bedlam-she was a wild child!! Sounds like Rozzy and Hunter are getting along fine!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well we had our first major kerfuffle here a bit ago. Hunter found a stick and he was playing keep away from Sage. For 10 minutes they were fine...well until he dropped it and she picked it up. Apparently Hunter didn't like this. It sounded horrible but no one actually bit the other....lots of barking, lunging and posturing. Safe to say I have picked up all the sticks I could find now and we are back to each going out alone...I was right there and honestly if they had wanted to they could have hurt each other and not a lot I could have done about it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Tucker and Tonka have done this on occasion and have never hurt one another.

I think you did the right thing by picking up all of the sticks. We had our neighbors two Goldens staying with us for a week and the minute I heard the growling and saw Tucker and Wrigley show their teeth, I picked up all of the toys and that was the end of it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Good for you for fostering Hunter. He is a handsome boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Stinker*



Mayve said:


> Well today went pretty well. He definitely has the "stinker" gene...lol! But he is less nervous and while he and Rozz are not buds, Rozz would like to be, Hunter still isn't sure if he is above or below rank with Ozz....I took those two out together for a while and Rozzy really wanted to play...he was so cute play bowing etc...Hunter would start to play and then he would get weird and start muzzle.punching Rozz in the neck. So we stopped and tried again later. Currently they are napping in the living room. I am headed to bed soon....night all


So how is the little Stinker? How are Rozz and Sage?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He's pretty good. We are practicing the nothing in life is free philosophy. He seems to think it's ok to bark at me if I am not doing what he wants....not happening....so he has to sit for everything. He is getting better about coming in when off leash outside. 
He had his vet apt yesterday and passed with flying colors. We will start calling prospective homes late next week, making a short list now. He will need a say owner as he will challenge them. I'd like to see.them take him to classes and he be the only dog without small children as well. He is a gem that just needs leadership and understanding. 
He loves to play ball but not to give it back. He literally had two balls and was also trying to pick it his rope toy the other day. We are starting scent games...he's pretty good at it.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

...............


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Ugh...I just noticed his pic is upside down...ooops


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I just turned my screen and head a bit and it worked


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

Hunter is just beautiful-looks like my Tucker.
I turned him rightside up!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Today we.continue to do small training sessions in the yard. I take him out every few hours on a short leash with some chicken....he now.comes when called and I can touch him. What was happening is if I reached for him he would take off. So I have him come sit, treat and release many times before I bring him in. He was doing so well I decided to try him off leash....he's not there yet so back the leash went on. I 2 ant him to go and play and have fun but be able to call him in if need be. He is a work in progress and I believe will get there. His manners with my dogs are coming along but he will most likely always need management. ..where I trust Rozzy and Sage and leave them home alone together I don't know that I could ever trust him with a dog without supervision. Maybe that's not a fair judgment but I still feel a only dog home is best. I do feel better now with placing him with a home that may not be very experienced but has the willingness to seek out trainers to help them work with him. 
He's such a character and smart smart smart.....


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I should add that he regularly sings the song of his people. We are working on appropriateness in his demands.....


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Hunter is beautiful. I love the darker silky goldens, he reminds me a lot of Harley personality wise -- fun-loving and smart. He will make a wonderful addition to someone's life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*



KathyL said:


> Hunter is beautiful. I love the darker silky goldens, he reminds me a lot of Harley personality wise -- fun-loving and smart. He will make a wonderful addition to someone's life.


Hunter sure is a doll!


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Without even reading the stories, you could almost guess how Hunter is going to be by the glint in his eye in the picture in the first post!! He sounds like such a character, and a lively addition to your home! I hope his adoptive parents treat him with such patience and understanding.



Mayve said:


> I should add that he regularly sings the song of his people. We are working on appropriateness in his demands.....


I love how you put this.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well I started my long stretch at work...Every other week I only have one day off and work the other six.....but the flip side is I only work 2 days the other week.

Anyhow. I went to bed early, DH was out with his brother in Milwaukee seeing BOC. It was a birthday thing as their birthdays are 2 days apart...anyways. I put the gate at my door because I can't have them sleep with me anymore...I am allergic to them...go figure. I'm fine unless they share my bed. So miss silly pants Sage is not happy first because dad's not home and second because I wasn't going to comfort miss princess....so she decides she is going to whine....15 minutes in she decides that whining isn't going to work and tries to jump the gate sending it flying. So now Hunter is upset to and Mr Rozz bozz thinks he sees his chance and makes a bee line for my bed...before I could say no and register what this noise was all three are on the bed and I am getting a bath. I'm stuck under the covers held down by three dogs licking my face...ugh. so I tell them off and at some point I yelled at them and they all got down. Now I'm sopping wet, tired and kind of amused. I have three dogs with their heads resting on the bed asking to come up. Um NOPE! So after another half hour of pacing, asking and general pouting Sage and Rozz lay down on the floor....Another15 minutes and Hunter gives in and lays down. So now it's way past my bed time and I can't sleep....not a good way to start my long week. I'm headed to bed now...any bets on what shenanigans they will try to pull tonight? DH is home but will be leaving in a half hour to take Liam home...perhaps tonight I will just shut my door...it don't think Sage knows how to turn knobs yet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well I started my long stretch at work...Every other week I only have one day off and work the other six.....but the flip side is I only work 2 days the other week.
> 
> Anyhow. I went to bed early, DH was out with his brother in Milwaukee seeing BOC. It was a birthday thing as their birthdays are 2 days apart...anyways. I put the gate at my door because I can't have them sleep with me anymore...I am allergic to them...go figure. I'm fine unless they share my bed. So miss silly pants Sage is not happy first because dad's not home and second because I wasn't going to comfort miss princess....so she decides she is going to whine....15 minutes in she decides that whining isn't going to work and tries to jump the gate sending it flying. So now Hunter is upset to and Mr Rozz bozz thinks he sees his chance and makes a bee line for my bed...before I could say no and register what this noise was all three are on the bed and I am getting a bath. I'm stuck under the covers held down by three dogs licking my face...ugh. so I tell them off and at some point I yelled at them and they all got down. Now I'm sopping wet, tired and kind of amused. I have three dogs with their heads resting on the bed asking to come up. Um NOPE! So after another half hour of pacing, asking and general pouting Sage and Rozz lay down on the floor....Another15 minutes and Hunter gives in and lays down. So now it's way past my bed time and I can't sleep....not a good way to start my long week. I'm headed to bed now...any bets on what shenanigans they will try to pull tonight? DH is home but will be leaving in a half hour to take Liam home...perhaps tonight I will just shut my door...it don't think Sage knows how to turn knobs yet!


Mayve: I really hope they behaved themselves and you got some rest! Hope you shut the door!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They did Karen. I just got home from work...going to go play outside for a while.....get them good and tired so I can take a nap....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Good nights sleep*

Hope you all got a good nights sleep!!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well we are up earlier than usual because stupid me forget Hunter is a counter surfer. I had gotten out some cheese and sausage when the phone rang. I had it on the island and thought nothing of it and went to check a date on my computer in the other room to answer the callers question. When I came back.....um....no cheese and sausage. The Tupper ware bowl was still on the counter clean as a whistle. Sigh. Not sure how he did that without knocking the bowl off. He didn't get much but it was enough to cause him to need to go out an hour earlier than normal. He's fine just some loose poo...not diarrhea but not firm. Guess he will skip breakfast and get some chicken and rice this morning just to be safe.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well we are up earlier than usual because stupid me forget Hunter is a counter surfer. I had gotten out some cheese and sausage when the phone rang. I had it on the island and thought nothing of it and went to check a date on my computer in the other room to answer the callers question. When I came back.....um....no cheese and sausage. The Tupper ware bowl was still on the counter clean as a whistle. Sigh. Not sure how he did that without knocking the bowl off. He didn't get much but it was enough to cause him to need to go out an hour earlier than normal. He's fine just some loose poo...not diarrhea but not firm. Guess he will skip breakfast and get some chicken and rice this morning just to be safe.


Mayve: I can definitely relate!! My Tucker is a counter surfer, so I never leave anything out and if I do, I close the pocket door to the kitchen. My adopted Samoyed, Munchkin, from MANY YEARS ago also was a counter surfer and ate a whole bowl of tuna fish, mayonnaise, pickle relish, etc., that I left on counter. I had run upstairs to get dressed and heard the bowl hit the floor. It was right side up and clean as a whistle, by the time I came down the stairs!!
I just realized it might have had onion in it, too, which can be very dangerous! Thank God she was alright!! My rescue girl, Smooch, Golden Retriever, was also a counter surfer or as the rescue called her, food motivated! That was putting it mildly!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Life is busy with three dogs in the house. Seems like someone is usually needing to go out or come in. Hunter continues to do well, his behavior has improved and he is even playing nicer with Rozzy on occasion. I got the green light to start looking for a home amongst are many waiting families. He needs a home without cats and preferably the only dog/pet. An owner who will keep working with him and get him plenty of exercise physically and mentally. I am looking for a home with older children or no children but a youngish family. So far I've found a few good candidates and will start on my list tomorrow. He really is a sweet boy so fingers and paws crossed we can place him soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck finding the perfect match for Hunter. 
Someone is going to be very lucky to have this boy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*



Mayve said:


> Life is busy with three dogs in the house. Seems like someone is usually needing to go out or come in. Hunter continues to do well, his behavior has improved and he is even playing nicer with Rozzy on occasion. I got the green light to start looking for a home amongst are many waiting families. He needs a home without cats and preferably the only dog/pet. An owner who will keep working with him and get him plenty of exercise physically and mentally. I am looking for a home with older children or no children but a youngish family. So far I've found a few good candidates and will start on my list tomorrow. He really is a sweet boy so fingers and paws crossed we can place him soon.


I know you will find the perfect home for Hunter, Mayve!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We have a visit with a prospective family on Sunday. We shall see!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Best of luck, hope it goes well.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*



Mayve said:


> We have a visit with a prospective family on Sunday. We shall see!


If it's meant to be, it will be. You are the BEST FOSTER Mom!
All paws crossed!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> If it's meant to be, it will be. You are the BEST FOSTER Mom!
> All paws crossed!


Thanks Karen. I'm just hoping we get to go now as they are for casting snow. Totals keep going up. Hoping they stay manageable. .....not that I'm afraid to drive in snow but it's not my favorite!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve: I'm afraid to drive in the snow, if there is a lot!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve:

Did you ever go in the snow? We already have about 6 inches here and are expecting a total of 10-16 inches total!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm on the same wavelength as Karen519 and just logged in to check on you and Hunter. Watertown might not be that bad but still you might be used to driving in this but I worry about the people driving who come flying past you and then fishtail as they change lanes -- usually right in front of you! 

I've been out there 3 times already trying to keep up with the snow. Really not snowing that bad but it's blowing around and as the temperatures begin to drop it's going to be slick under what is packed down. We really have had a mild winter snow wise so I am not complaining especially after reading what the NE has been hit with.

I hope all went well if you and Hunter went to check out his prospective new family.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Nope....we didn't go. It was horrible when I left work this morning...and that was just in town. I don't mind driving in the snow but the blowing and drifting along with low visibility and we've gotten more snow than predicted. So no....we stayed home. Shooting for Wednesday or next Sunday. Thanks


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know. There's a reason for everything and this was a good reason to stay put and snuggle!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is what we did most of the day


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it looks like they had a better day than I did!! And it is still snowing and blowing here -- ugh! I was out there 5 or 6 times and with drifts it doesn't even look like I did anything. I'll deal with it in the morning.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> This is what we did most of the day


Mayve 

Looks like you had a great day!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

Five or six times! Yuck! Hope you have a snowblower.
We got about 17 inches here and Ken is going out now to snowblow.
Roads are awful!!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Karen519, I do have a snowblower, but a smaller Honda. I have about 80 feet of sidewalk, about 130 ft of driveway and another walk to the house from main sidewalk which is about 25 ft or so. It's easier for me to just go out every two hours or so and do it in pieces. And my snowblower really won't handle drifts that are more than 8-10 inches. Mitchell Field (airport) is about 1 mile from me and they had 12 inches so much less than you got.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Well we ended up.with at 9 inches....the way it blew and drifted I think we made the right decision to not go Sunday. I am in the middle of moving my good friend for whom I am POA into a nursing home  ! 
Gosh this is stressful but hopefully her stuff will be taken care of and she will be settled by Friday! 

Hunter has really settled in. He loves the snow, playing with Rozzy and Sage. Today we are going to introduce a toy into the mix. Very carefully etc. Toys can be a hot button so when we foster we don't leave any out and only let them have one in their "space"! If any issues arise we wait a few more days and try again. Never do I leave them down when I am not right there. We have treating down good and all three will sit nicely and take turns. Sometimes this comes easy and sometimes it's lots of management. When playing fetch I do it one on one although I can take Rozzy and Sage out at the same time Hunter goes alone. It causes much whining and pouting on whomevers turn it isn't....lol! Hunter won't return the ball unless I have two and Rozzy is more interested in eating the ball sage just loves to retrieve. Their favorite game is chase. Hunter chases sage, Sage chases Hunter and Rozzy brings up the rear....sometimes stopping and waiting for them to come back and chasing them again. My yard is chewed up from all this but I don't mind. Hunter still sings the song of his people at times. I can't blame him when others in the neighborhood are also singing. Yet I have told him repeatedly that the wind isn't one of his "people" and it appears to have sunk in now. He's a big goof of a love bug and loves be my slippers. My biggest issue these days is making that nightly trip to the loo. I've had to start using a flashlight at night to avoid paws, noses and tails.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Mayve, I'm sorry to hear your friend is moving into a nursing home. That's a hard thing to do, at least it was for me when I had to make the decision for my Mom. but in the end, she actually did much, much better than she did in assisted living. The structure made a world of difference and she looked so much better within a couple of weeks. She had dementia and the move was harder on me than on her. 

It's snowing here and I guess we can expect another 2-3 inches. You're west of me so I think you'll get that and maybe even a little more. I've had to clean out the end of my drive at least three times because the city keeps coming through with their plows! Today I lucked out and two guys who were making repairs to an electric pole that was on fire last night (I slept right through it ) came across the street and got out their shovels and cleaned it up for me. It was about 3 feet and frozen in place. 

Harley used to do his singing to his "friend" that lived across the street that runs behind my house. That was the only dog he barked at and he did that woo-woo-woo where he held his head up to make sure it would be heard across 4 lanes of traffic. We have so many dogs around here I don't even hear the barking except when my neighbor had two beagles -- I do not miss those two.

Get your shovel out!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Well we ended up.with at 9 inches....the way it blew and drifted I think we made the right decision to not go Sunday. I am in the middle of moving my good friend for whom I am POA into a nursing home  !
> Gosh this is stressful but hopefully her stuff will be taken care of and she will be settled by Friday!
> 
> Hunter has really settled in. He loves the snow, playing with Rozzy and Sage. Today we are going to introduce a toy into the mix. Very carefully etc. Toys can be a hot button so when we foster we don't leave any out and only let them have one in their "space"! If any issues arise we wait a few more days and try again. Never do I leave them down when I am not right there. We have treating down good and all three will sit nicely and take turns. Sometimes this comes easy and sometimes it's lots of management. When playing fetch I do it one on one although I can take Rozzy and Sage out at the same time Hunter goes alone. It causes much whining and pouting on whomevers turn it isn't....lol! Hunter won't return the ball unless I have two and Rozzy is more interested in eating the ball sage just loves to retrieve. Their favorite game is chase. Hunter chases sage, Sage chases Hunter and Rozzy brings up the rear....sometimes stopping and waiting for them to come back and chasing them again. My yard is chewed up from all this but I don't mind. Hunter still sings the song of his people at times. I can't blame him when others in the neighborhood are also singing. Yet I have told him repeatedly that the wind isn't one of his "people" and it appears to have sunk in now. He's a big goof of a love bug and loves be my slippers. My biggest issue these days is making that nightly trip to the loo. I've had to start using a flashlight at night to avoid paws, noses and tails.


Mayve: Sorry to hear your friend is moving to a nursing home, but glad that she has you. I hope she makes friends there and adjusts as best she can. My Aunt has been in one for Rehab about 2 months now, and she has a roommate she really likes. You are such a wonderful foster Mom and Hunter is a very lucky boy to have you. Sounds like he is making progress. Tucker and Tonka chase one another, too, and Smooch wasn't one for bringing the ball back either. Tucker brings it back sometimes! I feel for you having to go outside with them. We got 19 inches of snow and it's snowing 2 or 3 more inches now!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*



KathyL said:


> Karen519, I do have a snowblower, but a smaller Honda. I have about 80 feet of sidewalk, about 130 ft of driveway and another walk to the house from main sidewalk which is about 25 ft or so. It's easier for me to just go out every two hours or so and do it in pieces. And my snowblower really won't handle drifts that are more than 8-10 inches. Mitchell Field (airport) is about 1 mile from me and they had 12 inches so much less than you got.


Kathy: Hope George is feeling better and I was so happy to read on Facebook that your neighbor snowblowed your driveway! I've run ours once for a few minutes. My biggest problem would be starting it!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Home visit went well. However, nothing is a sure bet and it's hard to say what they will decide. I should know by the end of today.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I was wondering if you had a chance to go meet the family. Did Hunter like them, feel comfortable etc and would you be comfortable with this placement? I hope it turns out to be mutually win-win situation.

I'm freezing here and I think you're below zero!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Home visit went well. However, nothing is a sure bet and it's hard to say what they will decide. I should know by the end of today.


Did you like them?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hunter*

Hi, Mayve:

Are you all having a good weekend?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes Karen we are. The first couple decided not to adopt Hunter. But.....we had another couple come visit today and they expressed that they would really really love to adopt him. So tomorrow I am calling the vet to schedule his CVI exam. If all goes as planned they will pick him up Wednesday. Whoot whoot!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good news for Hunter!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Great news  Fingers and toes crossed that all goes well!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve: That is just wonderful!!
What is a CVI exam?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Certified vet inspection


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful news for Hunter, hope it works out.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Hunter had his exam yesterday and the adoptive family asked if they could come tonight to pick him up. Looks like today is Hunters big day. 
I must confess to a mix of relief and sadness saying goodbye to this boy. He's come a long way in the few weeks he's been here and has a way to go but he'll get there. I'll miss his sweetness but not his barking. 

Well off to work then have to get him a bath. Siding company is coming today so there will be lots of barking I'm sure....lol


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Hunter had his exam yesterday and the adoptive family asked if they could come tonight to pick him up. Looks like today is Hunters big day.
> I must confess to a mix of relief and sadness saying goodbye to this boy. He's come a long way in the few weeks he's been here and has a way to go but he'll get there. I'll miss his sweetness but not his barking.
> 
> Well off to work then have to get him a bath. Siding company is coming today so there will be lots of barking I'm sure....lol


I know it will bring sadness to say goodbye to Hunter, but you've saved another life and found him a loving home! I'm sure there is another needy foster waiting for you, as we speak. Hoping his family will keep in touch with you, or post about him here!

What is Hunter's new family like?

Give him kisses for me!


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Good luck Hunter!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

They are awesome Karen. Hunter will be very spoiled. Live on a lake with a fenced in yard. The house was designed with dogs in mind.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm sure it's bittersweet. It's always hard to say good-bye, especially when it was a good foster experience.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

This is my favorite picture of Hunter.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh and......Hunter has left to begin his journey with his new family! Bittersweet....yes.....but this is an amazing family so I am actually over joyed for him.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I love that picture of him just dozing on the sofa.

So, I was wondering if I can surrender myself to Grrow and be placed in a lake home with a nice yard. I don't bark and will share treats.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

KathyL said:


> I love that picture of him just dozing on the sofa.
> 
> So, I was wondering if I can surrender myself to Grrow and be placed in a lake home with a nice yard. I don't bark and will share treats.


I know right!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sad, but happy too and he wasn't even staying with me! Thank you for opening your home to Hunter and seeing him to his forever home


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I know right!





Mayve said:


> This is my favorite picture of Hunter.


Mayve: Now that is one content Hunter! Love the picture!!
Hunter found a beautiful forever home, because of you!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Love the happy endings!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful to hear Hunter has his own family now. 
I know it's got to be very bittersweet for you, but at the same time you must be so proud of and happy for him. 

Thank you for making it possible for Hunter to have his family. 
They sound wonderful!

Happy life Hunter!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve

You are such a wonderful Foster Mom! It is so selfless, to do what you do.
Hunter got a wonderful and loving home because of you!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

How are Rozzy and Sage?
Do you ever hear from Hunter's people?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Rozz and Sage are great...last I heard Hunter was doing awesome.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> Rozz and Sage are great...last I heard Hunter was doing awesome.


So glad to hear!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I had wanted to come back before now and give a proper update unfortunately I just have not had the time nor have I really felt like talking about everything. First...Hunter is great...Rozz and Sage are too....unfortunately my mother in law, who had been in and out of the hospital off and on since December, passed away two weeks ago. Long story short she was almost 88 and had copd, CHF, dementia and stage 4 kidney disease....her passing was a blessing and her drawn out issues were hard to watch. She dies peacefully with 4 of her 5 children and many grandchildren by her side. The funeral was a week later due to unforseen scheduling issues and one son needing to fly in from Austin. Most two weeks prior to her passing our youngest son moved back home bringing with him our 20 month grandson whom is spending half his time here and half with his mother. I do not know what will happen to their marriage but each has issues they need to work on and at the moment our son is at least working on his...not sure what his wife is doing trying very hard to mind my own business. This has been a difficult transition for not just Liam but us and the dogs as well. We are working through it. I am tired and trying to keep things running smoothly. 
Safe to say there will be no fostering in the future. Life is getting back to a new normal and that's ok....one day at a time!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*



Mayve said:


> I had wanted to come back before now and give a proper update unfortunately I just have not had the time nor have I really felt like talking about everything. First...Hunter is great...Rozz and Sage are too....unfortunately my mother in law, who had been in and out of the hospital off and on since December, passed away two weeks ago. Long story short she was almost 88 and had copd, CHF, dementia and stage 4 kidney disease....her passing was a blessing and her drawn out issues were hard to watch. She dies peacefully with 4 of her 5 children and many grandchildren by her side. The funeral was a week later due to unforseen scheduling issues and one son needing to fly in from Austin. Most two weeks prior to her passing our youngest son moved back home bringing with him our 20 month grandson whom is spending half his time here and half with his mother. I do not know what will happen to their marriage but each has issues they need to work on and at the moment our son is at least working on his...not sure what his wife is doing trying very hard to mind my own business. This has been a difficult transition for not just Liam but us and the dogs as well. We are working through it. I am tired and trying to keep things running smoothly.
> Safe to say there will be no fostering in the future. Life is getting back to a new normal and that's ok....one day at a time!


I am so sorry you have been through so much lately and do understand not wanting to talk about it. God Bless your mother-in-law, so glad to hear that she had so many of her children with her when she died. My 86 year old Aunt finally moved to an assisted living place she loves last August and has since been in and out of the hospital three times and in and out of physical rehab 3 times. It is really sad-she is now so confused and feels lonely!

PRAYING for you and your whole family. I'm sure all of this is very hard on all of you. Glad Rozzy and Sage are doing well, too!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> I am so sorry you have been through so much lately and do understand not wanting to talk about it. God Bless your mother-in-law, so glad to hear that she had so many of her children with her when she died. My 86 year old Aunt finally moved to an assisted living place she loves last August and has since been in and out of the hospital three times and in and out of physical rehab 3 times. It is really sad-she is now so confused and feels lonely!
> 
> PRAYING for you and your whole family. I'm sure all of this is very hard on all of you. Glad Rozzy and Sage are doing well, too!!


Thanks Karen.

It's murphys law I guess. I'm good now but auto pilot was definitely on there for a while. I feel bad for.the furkids, seems there isn't enough time for their walks and play...but as we adjust to a toddler here for half the week we are learning where to find time for us and the furbutts....Liam is doing great at least here, he's used to spending time here just not nights and days without seeing either his mom or dad. He is currently still asleep although I will wake him shortly to start our day. He goes back to his mom's at noon and then will.come back on Friday for the weekend. I have tons to get done today, meetings and laundry but promised Rozz and Sage a walk this afternoon. They seem eager to go lol.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Karen, I'm sorry to hear about your mother-in-law's passing. I remember you mentioning before that she wasn't in the best of health. Sometimes life is like our Wisconsin weather, you wonder if it will get better and it does. Don't worry about Sage and Rozzy not getting enough attention right now, they understand and their job is to keep you, your family and especially Liam smiling. Take care.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I've been trying to think of just what to say since you posted last night, but just can't get the right words out. Just know your family is in my thoughts


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

No words needed...appreciate the thoughts and prayers very much.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your mother in law.
You and your family have been through a lot. 
My thoughts and prayers to you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve: Checking in on you, ROZZY and SAGE!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve: Checking in on you, ROZZY and SAGE!


We are good.....fighting the spring allergy season....yippee!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rozzy and Sage*

Rozzy and Sage look so happy!!

Tucker and Tonka are enjoying long walks!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mayve*

Mayve: How are Rozzy and Sage doing?


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Mayve: How are Rozzy and Sage doing?


 
I also think about you and Sage and Rozzy and little Liam. Hope all is well and you're just enjoying summer.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Awe thanks guys. Rozzy and Sage are doing well. We are just so busy with life I don't have much time these days to get on here. 
Our son moved back home, he and his wife are getting a divorce so Liam is here a lot....more than just the 50 percent placement. it will slow down here this week as I am having surgery on Friday and can't watch him for 6-8 weeks so he'll be here weekends when Adam is off.....
We have been doing a lot of camping with the dogs when we can. They love it. Rozzy loves to swim so have tried to go to places where he can have a romp. Sage could take or leave it! 
Liam just turned two last Friday....time flies. He's a lot of fun but alot of work as well.  
We finally had a few days of nice hot weather. Unfortunately the dogs spent a lot of the weekend indoors due to neighbors who think they need their own personal fireworks display. They are ok with them but I'm not about to take any chances....far to many dogs run off scared this time of year. Today we are expecting storms with a cool down....mixed feelings about this as I would like to use my pool some.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

So glad to hear from you  Several of my neighbors have dueling fireworks displays and I hate it!  I'm sorry you've had so much going on and am sending good thoughts for your upcoming procedure.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So glad*



Mayve said:


> Awe thanks guys. Rozzy and Sage are doing well. We are just so busy with life I don't have much time these days to get on here.
> Our son moved back home, he and his wife are getting a divorce so Liam is here a lot....more than just the 50 percent placement. it will slow down here this week as I am having surgery on Friday and can't watch him for 6-8 weeks so he'll be here weekends when Adam is off.....
> We have been doing a lot of camping with the dogs when we can. They love it. Rozzy loves to swim so have tried to go to places where he can have a romp. Sage could take or leave it!
> Liam just turned two last Friday....time flies. He's a lot of fun but alot of work as well.
> We finally had a few days of nice hot weather. Unfortunately the dogs spent a lot of the weekend indoors due to neighbors who think they need their own personal fireworks display. They are ok with them but I'm not about to take any chances....far to many dogs run off scared this time of year. Today we are expecting storms with a cool down....mixed feelings about this as I would like to use my pool some.


So glad to hear from you. We've had TOO MUCH RAIN too, this summer. We were able to get in the pool July 3,4, and 5. Now looking forward to the upcoming weekend. Tucker and Tonka love it and we have our neighbor, Kate, and her two Goldens, Wrigley and Olivia, over to swim!

Here's a pic of Ken, with WRIGLEY, Olivia and Tonka. Wrigley is on the paw print float!! Tucker is to the left-you can only see a part of his head.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Karen519, I want to be a dog at your house!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karen*

Karen: I know-all of the dogs have take over all of our floats. The two dogs in the paw print raft are our neighbors Goldens, Olivia and Wrigley.


----------

